# How to bottle SP?



## Fencepost (Feb 17, 2019)

can SP be bottled in beer bottles with caps or does it have to go in wine bottles? Just have more beer bottles than wine bottles.

Thanks!


----------



## NorCal (Feb 17, 2019)

Don’t see why not. I think the portion size would work better for me.


----------



## crooked cork (Feb 17, 2019)

I use beer bottle and soda bottles for mine it works out great for us.


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 18, 2019)

We bottle a lot of ours in those flip top beer bottles like Grolosh, not sure of spelling. They work great on the boat or picnics etc. Roy


----------



## Barry Collins (Feb 23, 2019)

Beer bottles with caps work great!


----------



## beano (Feb 26, 2019)

Wow... Are you supposed to bottle it?  I usually go straight from the gallon jug into the glass. Looks great bottled in beer bottles. It just doesn't last that long at my house.


----------

